# Alternativen zur ET200S



## Blockmove (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo Kollegen,

so wie es aussieht wird die ET200S wohl Ende 2018 zum Auslaufprodukt.
Der ET200SP als Nachfolger weist so einige Nachteile auf.
Daher mal die Frage in die Runde:
Welche vergleichbaren IP20 IO-Systeme setzt ihr in Verbindung mit Siemens SPSen ein und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Matze001 (13 Juli 2017)

ET200SP.

Für Kleinkram die 1200er

Was sind denn Deine Nachteile?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juli 2017)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Was sind denn Deine Nachteile?





Beschriftung der Terminalmodule ist kaum lesbar
Zum Messen von Signalen brauchst du spezielle Messspitzen
Die Push-In-Klemmen sind manchmal bei 0,75mm² mit Hülse zickig (ja, wir haben die richtige Quetschzange  )

Hier im Forum liest man dann noch von Problemen mit Vibrationen und Wärme

Daher versuchen wir uns halt mal einen Überblick über andere Systeme zu verschaffen

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo Dieter,

es gäbe da dann ja auch noch sehr schöne Sachen von Wago und/oder Beckhoff, die sich auch prima mit der S7 vertragen.
Wohin tendierst du denn ? Genau wie die ET200 oder lieber etwas mit M8 oder M12-Anschlüssen an das man die Ini's etc. direkt anschliessen kann ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juli 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> es gäbe da dann ja auch noch sehr schöne Sachen von Wago und/oder Beckhoff, die sich auch prima mit der S7 vertragen.
> Wohin tendierst du denn ? Genau wie die ET200 oder lieber etwas mit M8 oder M12-Anschlüssen an das man die Ini's etc. direkt anschliessen kann ...
> ...



Hallo Larry,

ich will ein IP20-System für den Schaltschrank bzw. Klemmenkasten an der Anlage.
Safety sollte das System auch haben.
Für den direkten Anschluß von Sensoren und aktoren setzen wir ein anderes System ein.

Beckhoff habe ich mir auch schon genauer angeschaut.
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Juli 2017)

Naja ... wenn es dir um Safety geht (also F-Baugruppen) dann wirst du wohl bei Siemens bleiben müssen.
Beckhoff z.B. hat zwar auch F-Karten, aber nur für ihr eigenes System (also TwinCat).

Für den Standard-EA-Kram habe ich schon die unterschiedlichsten Karten von beiden Herstellern im Einsatz gehabt ohne damit Probleme gehabt zu haben (weder mit Classic noch mit TIA).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Funky (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

Bei Wago gehen auch die Sicherheitsklemmen mit Siemens zusammen.
Wir setzen als Koppler 750-375 ein und z.B. die 750-662 als sichere Eingänge an einer 1500-F CPU.

Es gibt aber auch einen Nachteil. Es gibt kein einzelnes Kanal passivieren. Es wird immer die ganze Klemme Passiviert.
Soweit wie ich weis arbeitet aber Wago daran.

Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Juli 2017)

Sieh mal an ... das wußte ich noch nicht. Guter Hinweis ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juli 2017)

Wir setzen für dezentrales relativ viel Beckhoff ein. Hierfür nutzen wir den Profinet Koppler EK9300 und diverse
Klemmen. Das ganze funktioniert sehr gut, wir haben in den letzten Jahren ca. 500 Klemmen und 50 Buskoppler
verbaut, bis heute gab es nur einen Ausfall ( Analogeingangskarte ). Bei Beckhoff gilt es zu beachten, dass nicht
alle Klemmen im Beckhoff-Katalog an eine S7 gekoppelt werden konnen ( alle Klemmen mit der XFC Techneologie
gehen nicht ). Also am besten vor dem bestellen einmal im Hardwarekatalog nachschauen, ob die gewünschte Klemme
drin ist.

Über die Safety Klemmen kann ich nichts sagen, da wir diese nicht einsetzen. Soweit ich weiß, kann man diese aber
eh nur in TwinCat projektieren.

Eindeutiger Vorteil der Klemmen:
-große Bandbreite an Klemmen
-kompakte Bauform
-man kann diese mit einem normalen Schraubenzieher anschließen

Nachteile:
-Dokumentation nur für TwinCat abgestimmt ( gerade bei Klemmen mit vielen Prozessworten sucht man erst einmal bis man weiß, was was ist )
-Support ist eher auf TwinCat spezialisiert, bei Nachfragen über Klemmen welche an einer S7 hängen dauern schon mal länger
-Die Lieferzeit der Klemmen beträgt bei Direktbestellung bei Beckhoff ca. 6-7 Wochen :-(


----------



## acid (14 Juli 2017)

Funky schrieb:


> Bei Wago gehen auch die Sicherheitsklemmen mit Siemens zusammen.
> Wir setzen als Koppler 750-375 ein und z.B. die 750-662 als sichere Eingänge an einer 1500-F CPU.



Wir setzen zwar schon Wago 750 ein, aber das nächste Projekt zum ersten mal mit F-Technik drin.

Verwendet ihr iPar für die F-Baugruppen? Falls ja, mit den Bausteinen von Siemens oder von Wago?


----------



## Funky (14 Juli 2017)

Hallo acid,

nein wir setzen keinen iPar - Server ein. Den Aufwand haben wir bis jetzt gescheut.

Wir erreichen aber alle unsere Anlagen per Fernwartung, so das es kein Problem wäre die Konfiguration einzuspielen. 

Wir hatte bei ca. 100 F-Klemmen auch noch keinen Ausfall.

Harald


----------



## acid (14 Juli 2017)

Hallo Harald,

Danke für die Info, ich habe auch bedenken, dass iPar durch die Versionsvielfalt von TIA irgendwann schwer zu Warten wird, spätestens in ein paar Versionen von TIA und den Bausteinen wird das ein Chaos. 

Wie läuft das per Fernwartung bei euch? Ich dachte die F-Klemmen können nur mit dem Safety Editor konfiguriert werden, und dieser ist ein Teil von I/O Check, und das kann nur per USB mit dem Koppler kommunizieren? Oder hab ich da was total falsch verstanden?

David


----------



## maxder2te (14 Juli 2017)

Wir sind recht nahtlos zu ET200SP übergegangen. ET200S nur noch auf Kundenwunsch.
Die meisten Probleme macht das Taufen der Profisafe-Adressen, im Schnitt geht jedes 20. F-Modul zurück.
Wir haben auch schon Zwitter-Lösungen eingesetzt, die dann auf Siemens F-Module und Wago Standardmodule setzen, aber das war noch mit ET200S.

In Nürnberg sah das das pssUniversal 2 von Pilz recht interessant aus, vor allem da es zuerst mit Profinet/ProfiSafe auf den Markt kommt. Aber wann weiß ich nicht.
Schon am Markt ist das Inline-System von Phönix-Contact, und da Phönix selbst ja auch auf Profinet setzt, sollte das unkompliziert funktionieren.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juli 2017)

maxder2te schrieb:


> In Nürnberg sah das das pssUniversal 2 von Pilz recht interessant aus, vor allem da es zuerst mit Profinet/ProfiSafe auf den Markt kommt. Aber wann weiß ich nicht.
> Schon am Markt ist das Inline-System von Phönix-Contact, und da Phönix selbst ja auch auf Profinet setzt, sollte das unkompliziert funktionieren.



Pilz hatte ich noch nicht uf dem Schirm.
Phönix habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. 
Inline ist schon recht lange auf dem Markt und wurde bislang auch von Bosch Rexroth in ihren Steuerungen eingesetzt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## olliew (15 Juli 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Phönix habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut.
> Inline ist schon recht lange auf dem Markt und wurde bislang auch von Bosch Rexroth in ihren Steuerungen eingesetzt.



Das neuere System von Phönix ist Axioline-F. Wird nach-und-nach ausgebaut, müsste im Einzelfall betrachtet werden ob die gewünschte Funktionen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Juli 2017)

Auf unserer Beliebtheits-Scala ist die ET200SP an Wago, Beckhoff und ET200S vorbeigezogen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Beschriftung der Terminalmodule ist kaum lesbar
> Zum Messen von Signalen brauchst du spezielle Messspitzen
> Die Push-In-Klemmen sind manchmal bei 0,75mm² mit Hülse zickig (ja, wir haben die richtige Quetschzange  )



Die genannten Nachteile bringt eine höhere Integration mit. Ja, die Beschriftung muss man wohl auswendig lernen. Hierfür sollte man im Schaltplan ein Schema der Klemmenanordnung darstellen. Sehr positiv ist die optische bzw. farbliche Gruppierung der Anschlüsse.

Messspitzen benötigt man schon entsprechend grazielle. Diesbezüglich muss man aber auch betrachten dass man Wago und Beckhoff beim Messen mit gewöhnlichen Standard-Messspitzen regelrecht vergewaltigt. Die ET200SP bietet hierfür erst gar keine Möglichkeit.

Zu der Anschlusstechnik. Wir, insbesondere mein Chef, bestehen generell auf die Verwendung von Aderendhülsen. Aber speziell bei der ET200SP sind wir auch schon davon abgekommen. Die Klemmenaufnahme ist so tief dass die Aderisolierung gut und gerne 8mm in der Versenkung verschwindet. Bevor man sich die Sockel ruiniert sollte man besser auf Aderendhülsen verzichten. Ich glaube, letztens bei einem Umbau hatten wir 1mm² im Bestand, da ging es garnicht anders. Was Siemens dazu empfiehlt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Funky (15 Juli 2017)

Hallo Acid,

wenn du einen PN - Koppler einsetzt kannst du direkt über "Wago-IO-Check" und "ProfiSafe" auf die Einstellung zugreifen.




Zur Parametrierung sollte die SPS gestoppt, oder von Bus getrennt sein. 

Ich stimme aber *Onkel Dagobert* in der Beliebtheit zu.  Erst die ET200SP danach Wago.

Als Lieferant von Automatisierungslösungen für Wago sind uns da aber die Hände gebunden.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die genannten Nachteile bringt eine höhere Integration mit. Ja, die Beschriftung muss man wohl auswendig lernen. Hierfür sollte man im Schaltplan ein Schema der Klemmenanordnung darstellen. Sehr positiv ist die optische bzw. farbliche Gruppierung der Anschlüsse.
> 
> Messspitzen benötigt man schon entsprechend grazielle. Diesbezüglich muss man aber auch betrachten dass man Wago und Beckhoff beim Messen mit gewöhnlichen Standard-Messspitzen regelrecht vergewaltigt. Die ET200SP bietet hierfür erst gar keine Möglichkeit.
> 
> Zu der Anschlusstechnik. Wir, insbesondere mein Chef, bestehen generell auf die Verwendung von Aderendhülsen. Aber speziell bei der ET200SP sind wir auch schon davon abgekommen. Die Klemmenaufnahme ist so tief dass die Aderisolierung gut und gerne 8mm in der Versenkung verschwindet. Bevor man sich die Sockel ruiniert sollte man besser auf Aderendhülsen verzichten. Ich glaube, letztens bei einem Umbau hatten wir 1mm² im Bestand, da ging es garnicht anders. Was Siemens dazu empfiehlt weiß ich nicht.



Dagobert, du hast recht gut geschildert.
Letztlich höhere Integrationsdichte zu lasten der Instandhalter.

Messen:
Die feinchirugischen Messspitzen passen dann nur wieder aufs Multimeter.
Mit normalen Spannungsprüfer is da nix mehr.
Und da kommt dann gleich der nächste Ärger:
Da du heute überall Servos und FUs hast, zeigt ein normales (hochohmiges) Multimeter sehr oft schlichtweg Mist an.
Der klassische Duspol ist heute oft wichtiger als früher (Doch ich bin Elektroniker und nicht Hufschmid).

Anschlußtechnik:
Die Push-In Klemmen der ET200SP hat Siemens von Phönix.
Also denke ich, dass man da deren Vorgaben und Empfehlungen anwenden kann.
Der Vorteil der Push-In im Vergleich zur Cage-Clamp Klemme ist ja gerade die Verwendung von Adernendhülsen.
Hast du eine Hülse auf der Ader, dann brauchst du ja die Klemme nicht erst mit dem Schraubendreher öffnen, sondern drückst die Ader einfach rein.
Deshalb heißt sie ja eigenlich auch Push-In.
Nur hat Siemens da bei der ET200SP was missverstanden.
Die Stecktiefe und Ausformung passt nicht wirklich und daher ist bei 0,75mm² wohl Ende.
Twinhülsen sind auch schwierig.
Da passt wohl wirklich der Spruch: "Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht"  


So wie es aussieht, ist unsere Instandhaltungsplanung (bei uns zuständig für Liefervorgaben) gerade dabei die Freigabe für die ET200SP zurück zu ziehen.
Vielleicht liest ja mal jemand von Siemens hier mit 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liest ja mal jemand von Siemens hier mit



Bestimmt lesen die hier mit, nur ändern werden die nichts. 
Schade eigentlich, da haben Sie wie bei so vielen Dingen,
nicht die Erfahrung aus bestehenden Produkten genutzt,
sondern einfach Neu an der Praxis vorbei Entwickelt. 
Das hätte so gut werden können ... ist es aber nicht.


----------



## michi_cc (18 Juli 2017)

Als ET200S-ähnlich und auch mit Safety-Modulen wäre hier noch die SLIO-Baureihe von Vipa zu erwähnen.

Michael


----------



## maxder2te (18 Juli 2017)

michi_cc schrieb:


> Als ET200S-ähnlich und auch mit Safety-Modulen wäre hier noch die SLIO-Baureihe von Vipa zu erwähnen.


Es ist zwar nicht ganz klar, was Yaskawa mit den Vipa-Sachen genau vorhat, aber da das System auch von anderen OEMs angeboten wird (z.B. SEW, Murrelektronik), kann es nicht so übel sein. Und von der Bauweise her orientiert es sich schon sehr nahe an der ET200S.


----------



## Glasesba (18 Juli 2017)

0,75 mm² ist da Ende für Twinhülsen, normale Aderendhülsen gehen bei der ET200SP bis 1,5mm². Bisher hatten wir da eigentlich keine größeren Probleme. Welche Aderendhülsen verwendet ihr?


----------

